# Warning Security Grand Mayan



## pammex (Mar 14, 2014)

Grand Mayan Security of Luggage carts and personal belonging
( would apply to Grand Bliss & Grand Luxxe as well) 

Just returned from a week long stay at Grand Mayan in Nuevo. Our stay was wonderful, property incredible and we are Grand Luxxe owners as well. So many changes. The luggage carts where they take your luggage at check in and check out look very secure , loaded and then locked in front of you. They spend a lot of effort boasting of this.  All went well with our stay til check out. ( will write review later). Bellboy came to room and loaded up ONE luggage cart with our belongings, lots, we said maybe two carts would be best, he said no. Okay it all fit was loaded and locked. Men went with him to elevator and bellboy said will meet you down in parking area, as other people were on elevator. Thought nothing of this. Us girls stayed behind in room a bit figuring it would take some time to load up car and all.

When they go to parking area, they gave car card and luggage card stating ONE cart. A bellboy came over with one cart and then another followed. Neither my husband nor his friend thought much of it since number of pieces of luggage were correct. WE drove home, never leaving car alone, and spoke of what a great vacation we had...sigh sad 

Went to get my Ipad out of pink luggage bag I use, which I did allow them to load on luggage cart as seemed so secure. They even raved about their security of luggage etc. Well yes you guessed it my ipad case but no Ipad in bag. We immediately called Grand Mayan and got a concierge who said he would place an investigation complaint and to call the next day. We called next day to get another concierge who knew nothing of the matter and had little regard other than to tell me to send an email with info. Husband was very upset so he called back and asked for a manager, she was much better to deal with. Stating would have an answer in 48 hours. Well that time frame passed and nothing, finally today I heard from customer service in Grand Luxxe via email and yes very sorry but they are very secure, all employees go thru metal detectors to lave or enter property and are wanded, etc. etc. All well and good but why were my things moved into two carts , so unlocked and changed. Apparently the bell captain said to do this so things would not fall out..so security in our opinion was breached highly since this luggage cart was unlocked without us being present. They state the bell captain was there the whole time. All well and good but purpose of locking in front of customer is for customers security.

They did apologize for my loss, but in the meantime I am out an Ipad. So the purpose of my post is to advise travelers, who like me, may feel this new system of luggage transport is safe to keep valuables with them and not to be swayed by locks and such. I truly was not thinking in this situation and was blindsided. I have never in 15 years had anything missing. It is so very sad as the resort, grounds, staff and food were incredible.

Mexican and American friends have already told me of many ways in which to avoid the metal detectors etc. stating the issue here is the unlocking of the luggage carts without us being present. I had not even thought of all that many have suggested. So it is with great sadness that I advise all of you to beware, as they make a very big issue of telling you how secure your luggage is...

Per a friend who responded to my dilemma:  "Grand Luxxe/Mayan  told you that their carts are very secure but they are not if they can change from  one cart to two and they could have given the iPad to a guest, who is a buddy of them.  Guests do not get scanned so can give it to them later.  I don't know how else they could have done it if they scan each employee but it would be easy to give it to an outsider while they are talking with them in front of the carts.  We were talking to them too and so could a dishonest guest who is their friend.  They can make a deal together and sell it and then share the loot.


My review will follow later when more time allows! Oh I forgot they did offer me a VIP check in my next stay, late check out, ocean view, welcome fruit basket, not a big deal for me, I get that at most resorts anyway and should certainly get that at Grand Luxxe. sigh. so disappointed in the matter and also the handling of it along with myself for allowing this.  Fair warning...


----------



## BC Bum (Mar 14, 2014)

I feel sorry for your loss. But I would never let an ipad, camera, ipod, iphone or anything else of value out of my possession in Mexico or anywhere else including the U.S. I wouldn't be checking it at the airport either.

The rule is, if you value it, don't check it.


----------



## mikenk (Mar 14, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> I feel sorry for your loss. But I would never let an ipad, camera, ipod, iphone or anything else of value out of my possession in Mexico or anywhere else including the U.S. I wouldn't be checking it at the airport either.
> 
> The rule is, if you value it, don't check it.



i agree totally; I have invested in a nice rolling brief case. Although I feel dorky rolling it around on vacation, it makes the checkout morning much easier. We always do the buffet on checkout day (three meals at one sitting); rolling is a lot easier than carrying for those times. 

Sorry for your Ipad loss; the good news: you get to upgrade. My current phone has a crack in the glass; my wife thinks I did it on purpose so I could upgrade before she does.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Mar 14, 2014)

Gosh, I hate to hear this.  Like BC Bum, I do net let bellmen take my electronics bag.  I have a rolling one (like Mikenk) that I keep our cameras, computers, and binoculars in that is NEVER given to anyone - sometimes I will let them put it in the trunk of the taxi or back of a van, but then, one of us does not get into the vehicle until the trunk is closed. Kindles phones, passports, tickets, and cash are in my small cross-body purse when we are at an airport or check-in/out area of a resort. The rolling bag and purse are only not "attached" to me when they go through the airport security scanner.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 14, 2014)

If everything fit on one rolling luggage carrier, I missed how it became 2 at the car.  Right there it gets extremely suspicious, and I would have checked for the ipad and any other electronics.

The reason: When we got our passports picked from a backpack on a crowded Rome subway a few years ago, it resulted in us never letting passports leave our body.  It also got me to be extra cautious with other valuables including extra cash and atm cards (now on a money belt) and electronics.

Same goes for the laptop, which has now been replaced by the ipad.  I carry it even during a cab ride, never in the trunk, and never in a checked bag.  I use a small carry case that has a handle and a strap that can go over the shoulder if needed.

As far as their security goes, I know I am repeating myself from other posts, but the beach entrances and exits are not secure.  An ipad or any other object can be passed off to anyone on the beach and they can walk it out.

Your experience will benefit others in the future who read these posts.


----------



## thheath (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your experience 

If this was a home TS, I wouldn't be able to stand the thought of going back.

For me the vacation experience would never be the same again.

Ted


----------



## mikenk (Mar 14, 2014)

thheath said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience
> 
> If this was a home TS, I wouldn't be able to stand the thought of going back.
> 
> ...



Interesting comment. Do you really believe that there are timeshares anywhere that have not had theft? I was the pickpocket victim in the outskirts of Frankfurt a couple of years back. My lesson learned was not to avoid Frankfurt or not to travel; it was to make sure I have my passport and DL in different locations, to have a credit card and cash also in my briefcase, and to always keep my wallet in a front pocket.

Unfortunately, there are bad people in this world and we share their space.

Mike


----------



## thheath (Mar 14, 2014)

mikenk said:


> Interesting comment. Do you really believe that there are timeshares anywhere that have not had theft? I was the pickpocket victim in the outskirts of Frankfurt a couple of years back. My lesson learned was not to avoid Frankfurt or not to travel; it was to make sure I have my passport and DL in different locations, to have a credit card and cash also in my briefcase, and to always keep my wallet in a front pocket.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are bad people in this world and we share their space.
> 
> Mike



Good point but...

IMHO 

A home resort to me, that I paid for and continue to pay for, is a specific place that is a home away from home, not a city or country.

It's a place to go to enjoy, relax, dream about when not there, it's years of fond memories.

With the way the resort has handled this situation and the unsatisfactory outcome, I could never feel that joy again and would never return.

Of course that's just me.

Ted

PS: I was pick pocketed in Rome and $10K was charged on my CC.  I reacted by going back to my room, pouring a glass of Chianti, relaxing and watching the sunset behind the Roman Forum.  I love Rome, hold no hard feels and will return many times.  I guess my point is that comparing a city to my home resort, is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## drguy (Mar 14, 2014)

So if you were staying at a TS you owned in Rome and this had happened, it would have been deplorable and you would have never gone back to a city that you  love?
I don't get it.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 14, 2014)

We used to own a timeshare in the Bahamas.  Someone broke into the unit and held a machete at my neck while he stole all of the cash we had($60, as I use travelers checks).  We sold that timeshare as I never felt safe there again.  If someone had stolen an iPad from my luggage I would be annoyed, but I would return.


----------



## thheath (Mar 14, 2014)

drguy said:


> So if you were staying at a TS you owned in Rome and this had happened, it would have been deplorable and you would have never gone back to a city that you  love?
> I don't get it.



No just never to that particular TS in Rome, if ripped off and then treated poorly by the management.

Sorry if I didn't make my point clear.

PS: To be exact, I was pick pocketed at the Vatican, maybe I won't go there again, LOL.


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 14, 2014)

*always be wary.....*

Sorry for your loss, but I agree with the other posts that if it is valuable do not let it leave your possesion.  I love the resort, but you cannot assume that everyone is honest, no matter what controls have been put into place.  I recently had to check a carry on that I locked and when I rec'd it at the end of the flight, the lock was gone.....nothing missing, but there was nothing in there of value.  Hmmmmmm!!
Any resort or form of transportation has processes in place to protect you to the best of their ability, but you unfortunantly have to be wary.  At GL Nuevo I saw our "locked" luggage "locked" in the cart and unlocked at the taxi......anything else and I would have checked every piece.


----------



## thheath (Mar 14, 2014)

Tropical lady said:


> Sorry for your loss, but I agree with the other posts that if it is valuable do not let it leave your possesion.  I love the resort, but you cannot assume that everyone is honest, no matter what controls have been put into place.  I recently had to check a carry on that I locked and when I rec'd it at the end of the flight, the lock was gone.....nothing missing, but there was nothing in there of value.  Hmmmmmm!!
> Any resort or form of transportation has processes in place to protect you to the best of their ability, but you unfortunantly have to be wary.  At GL Nuevo I saw our "locked" luggage "locked" in the cart and unlocked at the taxi......anything else and I would have checked every piece.



I might be wrong but I believe the OP said she saw her luggage cart locked.  Afterwards the bell staff unlocked it in their absence, transferred the bags to 2 carts, in the process ripping them off.


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 15, 2014)

Thheath,
I did say that since I saw my locked luggage get locked into the GL cart, that anything different when I received it I would have been suspicious and checked.  Regardless my valuables were with me.  My locked carry on  which I mentioned, when returned after the flight without the lock confirmed that I would never trust any security system.  It is a shame to have to be so wary.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2014)

What it the point of having a locking security cart, when the thieves have the keys to the cart?


----------



## thheath (Mar 15, 2014)

What Denise said ^^^


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 15, 2014)

If I remember correctly, the locks are plastic tie-ons with a 5 digit number that is giving to you when then close up your carrier.  At your rooms, you show your number and if matching they cut it off.

It's not like it if a secure lock and key setup, but just to show you that it hasn't been opened before getting to your rooms and to check that you are the owner of the carrier's contents.

The key here, no pun intended, is if your single carrier has become two carriers, check the reason and the contents if there is something valuable that was being carried.

If this had been done, and the missing ipad noticed, then management would have had a completely different situation to deal with.

I once had a new auto that we drove to Atlantic City and used the Trop's valet service.  Upon leaving the resort, I stopped for gas, and noticed a ding in the door.  When I got home I phoned the Trop, and to make a long story short, got nothing because I had left the resort and had not reported the damage.  Another lesson learned, check before leaving for damages and missing items.


----------



## travs2 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Warning,Security Grand Mayan*

We should never "assume" anything!  We just returned from spending 6 weeks at the Mayan properties in Nuevo Vallarta.  Our first 2 weeks were at the Mayan Palace, the next 2 weeks were at the Grand Mayan and then the last 2 weeks we were in the Grand Luxxe.  For each move we went through the above mentioned security process of placing our luggage and groceries on the carts and then watching as the bell boys covered it all up and locked the contents up at the bottom with the secured tie tags.  We were given the tag number and upon moving to our next room we had to present this to receive our belongings.  This is the new process at the Mayan properties.  It is quite a procedure.  We did not have a problem.  They even packed our groceries in ice to keep them fresh.  However, we kept all our valuables eg iPads, e-readers, passports etc with us at all times.  It is a shame that we have to worry about security issues but this is the way of the world and stuff happens.  So sorry that you had problems and I hope that it gets resolved.  Keep us posted and let us know how management handles this.

These are awesome properties but sometimes it feels like there is a misconception between departments.   For example.... The check in process has become more difficult.  I heard (and this is only hearsay ) that  they have let a lot of workers go eg. Maids and Waiters.  Rooms are not ready until very late in the day which as I witnessed caused frustration and anger in guests who have been travelling all day.  Also, there seems to be a mystery of who actually assigns rooms.  We were told by the concierge several times that the sales people assign rooms.  This does not make sense to me.  Aren't they busy trying to make guests upgrade???  And well, that is another story......

Again let me say that because we all love the adventures of travel we must always be aware of our surroundings, never assume anything and protect our valuables as best we can.


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 15, 2014)

pammex said:


> Grand Mayan Security of Luggage carts and personal belonging
> ( would apply to Grand Bliss & Grand Luxxe as well)
> 
> Just returned from a week long stay at Grand Mayan in Nuevo. Our stay was wonderful, property incredible and we are Grand Luxxe owners as well. So many changes. The luggage carts where they take your luggage at check in and check out look very secure , loaded and then locked in front of you. They spend a lot of effort boasting of this.  All went well with our stay til check out. ( will write review later). Bellboy came to room and loaded up ONE luggage cart with our belongings, lots, we said maybe two carts would be best, he said no. Okay it all fit was loaded and locked. Men went with him to elevator and bellboy said will meet you down in parking area, as other people were on elevator. Thought nothing of this. Us girls stayed behind in room a bit figuring it would take some time to load up car and all.
> ...



Very sorry to hear of your loss.  Did you by chance have "find my iPad" app installed?  It would let the police locate the device and / or you could disable it and make it useless.


----------



## pammex (Mar 16, 2014)

The items were not opened and checked by my husband as he counted number of luggage pieces and that was correct.  I personally was not aware that the luggage cart had been made into 2 luggage carts until arriving home and looking for IPad.  Then husband told me.  The ipad was inside another luggage in a  case.  We both have traveled a lot and extensively.  I swayed from my usual of letting the bell boys take my luggage bag which had my IPad as I felt secure in the process.  My mistake yes, but Grand Mayans mistake in their handling of this whole issue.  Obviously not secure at all despite their assurances of such.  Sometimes we lose our common sense and guess I did that with their assurances etc.  I only wish to forewarn others.  

I am deeply saddened by all this and I must add as has been mentioned that yes my perception for future visits since I am an owner at Grand Luxxe is tainted.  I am a frequent revisitor to timeshares and this does make it less of a happy warm fuzzy feel to go back when I am essentially brushed aside without any compensation or admission of failure of security.  Sad but true...it will be a long time before I feel as content with Vida properties as before.  Frankly I rather my luggage go into luggage cart from my car then we go with bellboy to room and vice versa...this long drawn out process leaves to much room for problems.  Mind you if you have never been there the place is massive and I disliked the long distance from parking lot to check in.  

My final thought..I am less than happy with Grand Mayan's handling of this...also less than happy with my lack of common sense.


----------



## pammex (Mar 16, 2014)

oops forgot yes I did have findmy ipad enabled but the ipad was off and thus until someone goes online it is pretty much useless.  I also have it passcoded upon turning on..so it is in lost mode and I had waited before erasing it but seems enough time has lapsed so now is time to do so...
There is little satisfaction in knowing someone cannot use it...I just wanted my IPad back and it had much sensitive info from BC survivors on it..  Now all will be wiped out and is lost to me.. 

Cannot afford to upgrade, so maybe in time..


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2014)

Bummer. We kind of lucked out with the safe at Mote Cristo Estate this last trip. Twice it was left open. The maid would call security and a team would lock the safe. We would get back and find a note saying to call the concierge about the safe. They sent 3 guys down to open it, then let me inspect it and then had me sign that all was good.

However, even though all was good in the safe, one of our friends decided to steal my old jeans. On the last day heading home I was wearing my shorts to freezing weather. I know who did this, sort of, and will be playing the game next trip.   Better hide your stuff Kris. 

Bill


----------



## thheath (Mar 16, 2014)

pammex said:


> The items were not opened and checked by my husband as he counted number of luggage pieces and that was correct.  I personally was not aware that the luggage cart had been made into 2 luggage carts until arriving home and looking for IPad.  Then husband told me.  The ipad was inside another luggage in a  case.  We both have traveled a lot and extensively.  I swayed from my usual of letting the bell boys take my luggage bag which had my IPad as I felt secure in the process.  My mistake yes, but Grand Mayans mistake in their handling of this whole issue.  Obviously not secure at all despite their assurances of such.  Sometimes we lose our common sense and guess I did that with their assurances etc.  I only wish to forewarn others.
> 
> I am deeply saddened by all this and I must add as has been mentioned that yes my perception for future visits since I am an owner at Grand Luxxe is tainted.  I am a frequent revisitor to timeshares and this does make it less of a happy warm fuzzy feel to go back when I am essentially brushed aside without any compensation or admission of failure of security.  Sad but true...it will be a long time before I feel as content with Vida properties as before.  Frankly I rather my luggage go into luggage cart from my car then we go with bellboy to room and vice versa...this long drawn out process leaves to much room for problems.  Mind you if you have never been there the place is massive and I disliked the long distance from parking lot to check in.
> 
> My final thought..I am less than happy with Grand Mayan's handling of this...also less than happy with my lack of common sense.



Personally I don't think you own any of the responsibility, it's not like you left cash, passports or jewelry in the "LOCKED" bag cart.

Sorry about your experience, I hope you let it go on and move on.

Call me a grudge holder but I don't know if I could.

All the best.

Ted


----------



## BC Bum (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been going to MP RM for about 15 years. I have never heard of anything like this but I'm sure it has happened. If it happened to me, I probably would never feel the same about the place. Having gone for 15 years, I know a lot of people at the resort and I would make quite a bit of noise and try to shake the tree a bit. 

Anyway, it happens everywhere. Being from New York City, I almost expect someone to try and rob me so my guard is always up and I try not to make it easy for them.

If I were you I would not drop the matter but continue to write letters and call the corporate offices. I don't think stealing from the guests is viewed as good for business. Unless you're selling them a TS to begin with.


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 19, 2014)

rpennisi said:


> If I remember correctly, the locks are plastic tie-ons with a 5 digit number that is giving to you when then close up your carrier.  At your rooms, you show your number and if matching they cut it off.
> .



  It was only a zip tie (Like I use for cables).  No lock....


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2014)

The person I'd be mad at would be my husband for being so lax.... just sayn'


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 19, 2014)

pammex said:


> The items were not opened and checked by my husband as he counted number of luggage pieces and that was correct.  I personally was not aware that the luggage cart had been made into 2 luggage carts until arriving home and looking for IPad.  Then husband told me....



Is it possible that the ipad was taken at the airport, either in Mexico or at home?  I am assuming you flew to get home(?).


----------



## mikenk (Mar 19, 2014)

Realistically, anywhere I have ever been, the bellboy system of bringing luggage to the room is quite lax and prone to theft. They load your luggage on a cart, give you a ticket, and away they go; generally all goes well; it helps that there is not much of a time lapse and few people involved. That is the way it used to be at the mayan resorts when they dropped you off at your specific building. 

The new Mayan system of the Santuario as the single point of arrival and departure has created a problem as the luggage all funnels through the one spot with more hands touching along the journey. I assume their new bagging system is intended to combat the potential of theft, but obviously still has some work to do. Hopefully, they will continue to revise the procedures.

However, I am not quite sure what most of the irate posters expect the resort to do. I assume and  expect that the employees were questioned by management to try and recover the Ipad - but realistically with very little to go on. Other than that, out of curiosity, do folks expect the resort to actually replace electronics claimed as lost? If someone steals a laptop out of a hotel room, would you expect the hotel to actually replace it? If so, I hope no one ever has to face the reality that they will not.

Mike


----------



## thheath (Mar 19, 2014)

Considering the resort admitted that the luggage was split into 2 carts without the OP's knowledge, they broke the chain of custody on the initial cart security and didn't follow their own procedures.

Hence they need to do whatever it takes to make things right.


----------



## BC Bum (Mar 20, 2014)

First of all the resorts should do everything in their power to prevent this type of thing including investigating this and similar reports and trying to find out the thief. Sometimes just questioning those who were working that shift can make them uncomfortable emough to think twice before they steal next time.

Putting procedures into place and improving existing procedures to prevent this type of thing from happening again. Possibly setting traps for the thieves. I run a warehouse and we had shortages. We planted hidden cameras and we found out who was stealing. Problem solved. And future problems avoided as those others who may have had the notion to steal saw what would happen.

When dishonesty is discovered, make an example out of that employee by firing and sharing the information with all in the industry and filing a police report. I would imagine its pretty hard to get a job in a major RM hotel without a reference from your previous employer.

As for what they can do apart from apologies. How about free vacation vouchers. Free food and drink on your next trip. Free tickets to a show. A free dinner. A hotel credit for X$. There are numerous things that they can do.

But as I said, I would continue writing and calling the corporate offices. I wouldn't let it go.


----------



## dash (Mar 20, 2014)

There are wolves in sheep's clothing anywhere, this past Christmas, my daughter posed for a photo in the Grand Mayan Lobby after our dinner in the italian restaurant,  she had a beautiful silk scarf around her arm,  it is dark in the lobby, she walked out to grab the shuttle back to the Luxxe, realized immediately that her scarf was missing, must have slipped off of her arm, she headed back into the lobby to retrieve....gone, disappeared never to be found again.  So strange, obviously someone picked it up, liked it; and kept it..within minutes, they could have watched the situation.  Security never received word of it being turned in.  
You just never know who you are dealing with.....


----------



## pammex (Mar 20, 2014)

WE did not fly, we DROVE!  Car was never left alone the entire ride back.  

Since I was assured the luggage carts are secure, tied, locked whatever and not opened without our presence, I lost my common sense and let them take my luggage bag that had the Ipad in it....I DO feel they are responsible as they never should have changed to 2 carts without our presence.  That is the BIG point...

Theft happens everywhere but this was a breech obviously in their procedure, so erroneous.  I have heard nothing further from Vida/Mayan and yes as one person stated well a free week, free MF, something would maybe soften the blow, as it stands I am less than satisfied in their handling.  Even a statement to me regarding a change in policy etc...either way
I posted this as a warning...not to be chastised.  I learned my lesson, yes the hard way.  I will never trust them at that resort again..even though yes I will go back I am an owner.


----------



## drguy (Mar 20, 2014)

It would be appropriate for the Vida person that monitors TUG to respond with the Vida side of the story at this time.  Positive or negative.  Merely watching , while saying nothing, implies guilt and avoid the resorts owned by Vida.  Assuring TUG members that an investigation is underway would be a very powerful statement.  Especially for those of us who are owners.


----------



## thheath (Mar 21, 2014)

pammex said:


> WE did not fly, we DROVE!  Car was never left alone the entire ride back.
> 
> Since I was assured the luggage carts are secure, tied, locked whatever and not opened without our presence, I lost my common sense and let them take my luggage bag that had the Ipad in it....I DO feel they are responsible as they never should have changed to 2 carts without our presence.  That is the BIG point...
> 
> ...



I agree with you 100% and I would ignore many of the replies.

Many people comment without reading the thread in entirety.

Personally I'd be on the resort like stink on (xxxx).  I'm sure they would rather not have multiple reviews on the net about their resort theft problems, in addition to all the other security issues in Mexico.

Also as with any valid complaint, I would tell them specify what you feel is fair compensation.  Sometimes you've got to spell it out, especially outside the U.S.

Lastly getting comps for the future (credits, upgrades, MF credit) will be much easier then getting reimbursed $.

Good luck, kick ass!


----------



## pammex (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks they did offer me a measly VIP treatment next visit, Wow an ocean view (not that impo to me I travel to coast here in Mexico 12 times or more a year), late check out, so instead of 10am 12noon, incredible 2 hours, welcome fruit basket and concierge instead of front desk check in,,,woohoo, since I am a Grand Luxxe owner I deserve all that anyway..unreal.  

They told me all was  photographed where luggage is and that bell captain tole bellboy to split into 2 carts and he was there the whole time, not that that means a hoot to me..never should have been opened without our presence.  

I am very active on trip sites, internet and in Mexico since I have a home here, so again my loss, but I surely am spreading word, not so much of the loss but the way in which it was handled, lag in response, supposed investigation yet nothing really.  For a huge, wonderful built resort this is really bad press.  JMHO, hurts to even say it as I just loved it there till this! 

Spelt out I want my Ipad back, but if not then at least something comparable which is pretty hard for those who use Ipads a lot who know.  At least a free week in same size unit I used.  Basic and a minor cost to them..  :annoyed:


----------



## thheath (Mar 21, 2014)

pammex said:


> Thanks they did offer me a measly VIP treatment next visit, Wow an ocean view (not that impo to me I travel to coast here in Mexico 12 times or more a year), late check out, so instead of 10am 12noon, incredible 2 hours, welcome fruit basket and concierge instead of front desk check in,,,woohoo, since I am a Grand Luxxe owner I deserve all that anyway..unreal.
> 
> They told me all was  photographed where luggage is and that bell captain tole bellboy to split into 2 carts and he was there the whole time, not that that means a hoot to me..never should have been opened without our presence.
> 
> ...



Good for you, wear'n down.

Tell them you are going to do a YouTube video about the experience and hope it goes viral.

PS: Yes, like Doctor Evil, my pinky is at the corner of my mouth.

LOL


----------



## pammex (Mar 22, 2014)

hmm..a you tube video might be a great idea...I have photos of luggage carts and our luggage when it left room etc..and in car..and I also have a few videos already on there in regards to Mexico, safety and such.  I will get on this...
as soon as I do my Trip Review for Trip Advisor, facebook, here and so many other travel sites, copy and paste...share and away it goes..

I have a week booked there at Grand Bliss with family, who already have contacted me with concern.  Not good...sigh:annoyed:


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 22, 2014)

*Go get 'em*



pammex said:


> I am very active on trip sites, internet and in Mexico since I have a home here, so again my loss, but I surely am spreading word, not so much of the loss but the way in which it was handled, lag in response, supposed investigation yet nothing really.



Pammex, since you have a home in Chapala you are obviously not naive about security issues in Mexico.  The resort has the responsibility for making you whole for their breach of their own security protocols.



> They told me all was photographed where luggage is and that bell captain tole bellboy to split into 2 carts and he was there the whole time.



I don't care if The Pope was there supervising, they broke their own security protocols and a guest sustained a loss.  These clowns need to make you whole and stop blaming the victim.  If they don't, you should consider taking your business elsewhere.  Good luck!


----------



## JoeWilly (Mar 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this.  I can see how you would let your guard down if they kept touting everything is secure and you see them lock it.  It's really unfortunate.
When we were at the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo a couple of years ago, we thought something was weird with housekeeping.  We had a big room and our friend had the lockoff side.  We entered the room and the houskeeping supervisor was in the room and was on the phone.  He said he was checking the maids work.  However, the maids hadn't been in the room to clean it yet.  My friend's left her tip in the lockoff side and her tip was gone.  It seemed perhaps the supervisor was coming in the rooms before the maids and was stealing the maid's tip.  Could we prove it--no.  It just seemed weird. After that, we started leaving the tip tucked way under the sheets.  We figured if the supervisor was going to steal the tip, he'd have to work to find it.  We asked the maids about this later, but due to language barriers we couldn't communicate.  I also forgot and left a little night light in the room upon checkout.  Very soon after leaving the room, I realized I left it behind.  I went to get it and it was gone.  One day, both the maid and the supervisor commented they liked the night light--it changed colors.  I really had hoped to find the night light as I was going to give it to the maid.  Unfortunately, not everyone is trustworthy.


----------



## pammex (Mar 24, 2014)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Pammex, since you have a home in Chapala you are obviously not naive about security issues in Mexico.  The resort has the responsibility for making you whole for their breach of their own security protocols.
> 
> No I am not naive about security issues anywhere esp. in Mexico.  Frankly to get anything accomplished here and to make it right is like an uphill battle if you are a foreigner.  My Ipad is not worth a lawyer ( notario) against a huge company as such.  sigh
> 
> I don't care if The Pope was there supervising, they broke their own security protocols and a guest sustained a loss.  These clowns need to make you whole and stop blaming the victim.  If they don't, you should consider taking your business elsewhere.  Good luck!



Thank you I do feel like a victim..and yes they broke their own protocol and if had not I would be with my Ipad...I would def. take my business elsewhere but being a timeshare owner, best I can do is limit my visits there since no fee if no use and also let others know...wonder why they do not respond to this nor make the "victim" happy, it takes little on their end..  my husband says they will be hearing from him when we go back in July..and he will be walking with out luggage against protocol or not..that should really make a mess of their system.  



JoeWilly said:


> So sorry to hear about this.  I can see how you would let your guard down if they kept touting everything is secure and you see them lock it.  It's really unfortunate.
> When we were at the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo a couple of years ago, we thought something was weird with housekeeping.  We had a big room and our friend had the lockoff side.  We entered the room and the houskeeping supervisor was in the room and was on the phone.  He said he was checking the maids work.  However, the maids hadn't been in the room to clean it yet.  My friend's left her tip in the lockoff side and her tip was gone.  It seemed perhaps the supervisor was coming in the rooms before the maids and was stealing the maid's tip.  Could we prove it--no.  It just seemed weird. After that, we started leaving the tip tucked way under the sheets.  We figured if the supervisor was going to steal the tip, he'd have to work to find it.  We asked the maids about this later, but due to language barriers we couldn't communicate.  I also forgot and left a little night light in the room upon checkout.  Very soon after leaving the room, I realized I left it behind.  I went to get it and it was gone.  One day, both the maid and the supervisor commented they liked the night light--it changed colors.  I really had hoped to find the night light as I was going to give it to the maid.  Unfortunately, not everyone is trustworthy.



Sorry to hear about your night light, no matter how big or small is the violation.  Lot of non trusty folks in all parts of the world, but there methods in place to stop a lot of this if only followed and reported.  THis is how I feel..LOL.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 26, 2014)

*Good luck*



> No I am not naive about security issues anywhere esp. in Mexico. Frankly to get anything accomplished here and to make it right is like an uphill battle if you are a foreigner.



Yes, I'm sure it is.  Making things right is an uphill battle if you are Mexican, even worse if you are not.


----------

